# Mountaintop Opinions



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Anyone out there with a Mountaintop 2 or 3 dog slide in? I'm interested in your opinion and any different choices regarding accessories.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a 2 hole SS box...I may be able to help you out. They are great guys to deal with. Check your messages.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

A friend has a 2 hole box. It looks good and he's happy.
I've heard nothing but good things about the boxes and the guys that make them.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

I have a 2 hole slide in with top storage, rear and side vents and insulation. What options are you interested in getting?


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

I have a 2 hole SS with top storage and water storage on one side and dry storage on the other. Also fully insulated with Fan and lights. Ben and John are great guys to work with and will build anything you come up with or desire. Best thing I ever bought. 

Bill


----------



## TheBear (Oct 18, 2004)

I really like mine. 

Here's a pic


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a 2 hole stainless with storage. I like it. I offered suggestions for improvements and Ben said he heard me but not idea if they were taken into account.

Great service after the sale!

Happy customer.

Steve


----------

